# Inheriting a boarder (long)



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

...Why put up with this? I know you say they're friends, but you need to tell them you have your own life and horses to take care of, you aren't there to look after hers and she'll have to find another arrangement.

As you are friends, and she already doesn't pull her weight, I believe it'll get worse. 

And then when you kick her out because of the contract, you'll cause more upset than if you were to explain you don't want to run a boarding facility right now.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

First, congrats on your new property! Very exciting.

I remember your first thread. I think you are being overly generous even thinking about options that might appeal to them but inconvenience you. What if a truly new BO was coming in, someone who didn't know this other family and their expectations? I bet a new BO would be much closer to Option 1, but more expensive.

Personally, I would save yourself all the headaches you know will come with options 2 or 3, since you already know that these people won't follow through on their commitments, and just go with Option 1. I also wouldn't be willing to lose money, so I would set the monthly fee at your break-even price.

As you alluded to, I'd have a very, very clear contract about price and what's included, and would also have a very, very clear clause about what happens when board is late, expectations aren't met, etc. I would also be sure the contract included the list of "barn rules" so that when this girl is out there, she is acting safely and appropriately. Check your insurance policy to be sure you're not opening yourself up to any liability by having unsupervised teenagers on the property.

I guess I just worry for you that even if you present them only option 1, they'll say yes to your conditions in order to stay there, but after a couple of months they won't comply and then you're going to spend a ton of time and energy either trying to remediate their behavior or evict them. Wouldn't it be easier to just have that difficult conversation once up front, give them the new price and list of rules, and essentially tell them to take it or leave it?


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

I wouldn't put your faith in her behavior changing. It might for a few weeks but inevitably they will slowly revert back to their old level of care.

Money on the other hand talks and if need be can be used to hire someone to do the additional chore load.

You're not a charity. Real friends don't expect friends to treat them as such.

So I think option 1 is the one to go with.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I think I am being overly generous too. I chose $250 because full care in my area usually costs $350-$500 but that also includes round pens and indoor and outdoor arenas. We don't have that. We have the fields and a few woods to ride in. And in all reality...she'll be gone to college in 1.5 years.

Ideally- I wouldn't be dealing with this. But I am. The family has done more than their fair share to help us out before. There is some loyalty there...I just don't know at what cost. :wink:


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

egrogan said:


> Check your insurance policy to be sure you're not opening yourself up to any liability by having unsupervised teenagers on the property.


I hadn't even thought about that one yet...That may be my ticket!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would either go with a full care option, priced such that you break even, or give them notice that they will need to move elsewhere. They've already proven to be inconsistent with providing feed and labor, so I think it would be foolish to expect the girl to do anything on a daily basis.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

verona1016 said:


> I would either go with a full care option, priced such that you break even, or give them notice that they will need to move elsewhere. They've already proven to be inconsistent with providing feed and labor, so I think it would be foolish to expect the girl to do anything on a daily basis.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with this ~ I would bet money that even if she picks the option where she has to come out daily she won't ~ and then you'll have a horse who is hungry and guess who will be feeding it. $250 is more than fair. and if they don't like it, it might be incentive for them to move or sell the horse.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Do NOT price any boarding options below your break even price. That's just 100% not fair to you in any context, especially since you don't want to do the work for this girl to begin with. If you're really intent on keeping this girl around on full board I would calculate the price of everything you'll spend on all three horses (hay, shavings, etc) and divide by 3. Unless her horse is particularly messy or eats a ton of hay the costs will probably be fairly similar. Then calculate the man hours you'll spend taking care of all three horses, multiply by how much your time is worth to you, and divide by 3 again. That should be your minimum price. This isn't even taking other expenses like water, insurance, etc into account. I'd also add a bit more to the price just to make sure you're breaking even. If you want to give this girl a but and make it a charity case then that's your business, but don't feel like you're in ANY way obligated to lose ANY money on a boarder. Especially one that's already proven to not pay their way. It would be another thing entirely if this girl was out there every day taking full care of her horse. Even then I think you should still break even on costs, but it would seem like she's perhaps more deserving of a break. 

Were it me and I were considering having her on partial board (with her doing any feeding/cleaning) I'd have her come out every third day and do everything for all three horses. My guess is that if the pasture is big enough and the stalls aren't really used that much then you can get away with not raking the paddock/cleaning stalls every day, so decide how often it needs to happen and figure it out from there. Or, you could require her to clean it every day she's out "working" to keep on top of things. Either way, say, you feed/clean 4 days a week and does it three. This way she has some flexibility in her schedule, doesn't have to be out every day, but still has to do her fair share of the horse work. If she couldn't handle that amount of work, then out she'd go in my mind. 

I haven't read the previous thread, but from what you've said so far it doesn't sound like you want this girl's horse in your care at all. The barn owner is moving out at the end of march, and it's currently near the end of February. I'd say you've got until the end of the week to make a decision on what you want to do and give the girl her options. That gives her a full 30 days to find new arrangements for her horse if you don't want her there or if she isn't satisfied with any arrangements you provide for her. Personally, if it was me, I'd tell her at the beginning of the month that when you take control of the facility at the end of March that you will no longer be running it as a boarding stable. So, she will have to find alternative arrangements for her horse. It may cause some resentment from the family, but you just need to accept that and do what you need to do. This girl has taken advantage of you in the past, and you don't need her continuing to do so. 

In a side note, you definitely should consider how your insurance arrangement will play into the decision. That actually may be a huge factor in your decision. Some companies may not be ok with you running a boarding operation (no matter how small) or with unsupervised minors on the property. You also need to consider factors such as will the insurance company allow jumping on the property, must riders wear helmets, etc... Some plans may be pretty relaxed, but it may be in your favor to be running solo with your own horses.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I like Option 2 best. This girl needs to learn that she is not high queen and she can't rely on everyone to do everything for her.

You need to put in the contract what you expect of her. Coming to feed/clean/help every day. If she fails to keep to this commitment, put in the contract that she will have to leave your property and find a new (and more expensive) barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Roman said:


> I like Option 2 best. This girl needs to learn that she is not high queen and she can't rely on everyone to do everything for her.
> 
> You need to put in the contract what you expect of her. Coming to feed/clean/help every day. If she fails to keep to this commitment, put in the contract that she will have to leave your property and find a new (and more expensive) barn.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yes, do make sure you have a contract for whatever arrangement you make if you decide to keep her around. How much she has to pay, what she has to do (working wise), and what she has to buy (feed/shaving wise). Clearly state what will happen if she does not adequately perform all of these duties. In my mind that would be you give her two weeks to find a new barn for her horse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Option 1 & I'd tell her why. She can take it or leave it.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I might get another option, between 1 and 2. Fee is $250 to $300 a month, with you allowing x amount of money off for every time she feeds and cleans. Explain that with your job, you don't always have the time. She needs to help with the feeding x times a week. If she doesn't, she must pay the higher rate, as you have to have someone else feed and help out. If she cannot work, she has to pay. In writing! Increase must include all hay, feed, etc. Hard to do separate for 1 horse. Make sure you don't lose money!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I would consider writing a letter outlining the changes that will be taking place. Including the contract. Kind of a heads up.

Whatever you do make sure you stick to whatever your decision.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

Option 4 - she moves.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I would do the math and figure out how much $$ you need to charge to break even and charge that. You supply bedding / hay so you don't have to worry about her using yours with no charge. And then you tell her you can either do the feeding / stall cleaning for 'x' amount per month OR she can come daily and clean the stall / do the feeding for a set price of 'x' per month BUT for every day she doesn't come and YOU have to do the chores you'll charge 'x' amount per day. Even if it's a couple dollars... if she doesn't come out consistently, she'll be charged and will either realize she needs to a ) change her boarding option or b ) take some responsibility.

Get it all in writing and get it signed and if she doesn't like it then your problem is solved and she can leave!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

We called our insurance man (who also has horses) last night and he was very helpful. Our state has an equine liability statute- so we are covered there...BUT- Since we are a private residence, we cannot be considered a boarding facility. Since we can't be considered a boarding facility, no monies can exchange hands UNLESS it is for supplies for the horse. So basically, I can only charge the cost of hay, grain and bedding. I cannot charge anything for my labor. So....given the pasture situation I will be supplying everything for all three horses. The cost of supplies divided by three is roughly $200 per horse. 

So this is the new and only option:

$200/mo. This includes grain/hay/bedding.

- I will feed all three horses (I don't think she knows how much to feed her horse, and I want to be able to know how much each horse is getting at all times.)

-She will be out daily to pick pastures/ stalls/ do barn chores.

-Her horse must be UTD on all worming and vaccines (which it's not.)

-If for any reason any of these things cannot be performed she has 30 days to have the horse off the property. (Which I think is generous.) 

Next Monday the actual contract will be drawn up.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Were it me I'd still be heavily leaning towards asking her to leave in general. You have your reasoning right in front of you- you can't be considered a boarding facility as per information given to you by your insurance agent. Could easily be the end of discussion there- "I've enjoyed the time we spent together, but rules are rules and we need to follow them." At this point you can still give them 30 days to find new arrangements and seamlessly transition from being a boarder to having your own horses on your property. Not being able to charge for labor you will inevitably have to provide would completely nix the idea for me. 

If you decide to try it out and see how the arrangement goes then you'll have a much more uncomfortable time kicking the horse out. Based on the slack you've had to pick up in the past you know it'll happen again. You'll either be stuck in a cycle of caring for this girl's horse, or you'll have to kick her out and can't simply blame it on the barn changing hands, insurance reasons, or that it's a private residence. It seems much more likely to ruin the friendship that way... especially since some people have a tendency to take advantage of their friends. 

Of course, you are completely free to do as you wish. I just feel very strongly that if I was in your shoes I would not want an extra horse that I'll almost certainly be doing a fair amount of the work on and not getting any compensation. Make sure that the contract is very well written and covers what you are to do in the event the girl doesn't do the work, won't pay for supplies, and won't move the horse. It's been known to happen.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

You can charge more than $200 for supplies. Grain, hay, bedding yes, but also water, fenceboards or wire, fuel for the mower/tractor you may have for the pastures, reseeding, salt blocks, a new shovel or hose here or there, electric for the fence and/or water heaters, etc. It is easy to justify your original price (or more) with receipts and still not charge for labor. Don't give away all of those necessary things for free! ADD in every little thing if you must justify it in writing to yourself or someone else, but right now, even on the surface you're not even coming close to charging for your supplies.

ETA: Dewormers and vaccines from the feed store are also 'supply items.' IF you're going to allow her to stay, make sure you've factored Every Little Thing into that monthly cost or it's coming out of your pocket and goodwill.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Once you take possession YOU are the owner of the property. NO CONTRACTS at that point are valid, unless you wish to honor them. Make this clear to all parties involved.
Personally, I would talk to everyone and honor and/or amend the agreements with any boarders that you like, and kick the problem boarder out. If you want to be nice you can give her a short amount of time, OR tell you it is immediate and perhaps offer to trailer her horse off of the property yourself.
I think you could do some calling for her so that you can offer phone numbers and names of other boarding facilities when you tell you she's leaving.
This is NO DIFFERENT than a rental property, and you have these rights as a property owner.
Heck, you could kick everybody off of the property, should you wish to do so.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

She should understand the extra cost for hay and bedding considering the change in arrangements, so the raise to $200 should be fair. If not, buy hay and bedding and split the cost between the horses, so three ways if there are three horses. 

Offer her the extra $50 for full care, and if she chooses not to then say that's fine, but let her know that because it is self care, each day she can't make it out you'll charge her $2-3 a day.

People like options. Give her options you're okay with. 

So keep it at $150 but she splits bedding and hay costs three ways and comes out daily. 

If she doesn't come out daily your care is charged at $3 a day, if she doesn't contribute a third to hay and bedding she can pay a monthly contribution of $50.


----------

